# Pre-EPS Woodstove by Dominion MFG, Bridgewater, Virginia



## jimmyb4000 (Mar 20, 2017)

Good morning all. I am attempting to find some information on an old stove that I am interested in purchasing/refinishing. I have been unable to find anything online, so I figured I would reach out to the pros.
The stove I am interested in is free-standing and  has a steel firebox with a cast iron door. It also appears to have convection tubes on the inside with a uniquely designed top surface.
The cast door is stamped with -Dominion MFG, Bridgewater, VA-.
Does anyone have any information or experience with this unit?

Thank you


----------



## begreen (Mar 20, 2017)

I know nothing about the stove but am curious. Is there a baffle in it over the firebrick? The door looks like it might have a channel in it for a gasket. If so, that should be part of the refurb.


----------



## jimmyb4000 (Mar 20, 2017)

Good call on the new gasket.  I am not sure about the baffle.  I will likely add one if I decide to purchase. I am hoping to find someone with positive things to say about this unit before I start talking $$.

thanks




begreen said:


> I know nothing about the stove but am curious. Is there a baffle in it over the firebrick? The door looks like it might have a channel in it for a gasket. If so, that should be part of the refurb.


----------



## begreen (Mar 20, 2017)

It looks like it would be very hard to retrofit a baffle due to the pipes in the firebox. I might take the stove for free, but wouldn't pay anything for it.


----------



## bholler (Mar 20, 2017)

I agree with bg that stove is not worth any more than scrap value.  It may work ok but there just is no value there.


----------



## blades (Mar 21, 2017)

those pipes pass through and open on the bottom as well? just interested.


----------



## jimmyb4000 (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks.  I appreciate your input


----------



## jimmyb4000 (Mar 21, 2017)

I did not reach under the bottom plate to see if they came all the way through.  I am starting to wonder if this was a home-made firebox with an old furnace door attached.
Just cannot seem to find any solid info about this stove or company.


----------



## blades (Mar 23, 2017)

I was just kinda guessing that that is what they might do so as to increase the heat out put.


----------



## jimmyb4000 (Mar 24, 2017)

Was hoping this use this stove in my basement as an all-nighter to assist with the main floor stove.    I guess I will keep looking.  Thank you all for your input.
-Jim


----------

